# Cyanobacteria-Ultra Life Blue-Green Slime Stain Remover before and after pics 4 days



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

I know! Had a nasty outbreak last month. Treated 3 days in a row & it was wiped out. Will always keep some on hand just in case. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Very nice. Does it require manual removal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diverjoe (Oct 21, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> Very nice. Does it require manual removal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> Very nice. Does it require manual removal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After the third treatment it just disappeared? I never saw any dead bits at all. Did big water change though. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

When it comes back it will be worse . You really need to find the cause


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

kellymm7149[email protected] said:


> When it comes back it will be worse . You really need to find the cause


That's true. My problem was zero Nitrates. I'm pretty sure it won't return. Water parameters are an important consideration when trying to avoid any type of algae imo 😊

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## senyk (Jun 24, 2012)

Did you dose the full dose or a reduced amount? i have rummy nose tetras and im nervous so im tempted to half dose tommorow


----------



## Stan510 (Feb 15, 2021)

It works..but the BGA will return in weeks as you make water changes and all else is the same. BGA is a nutrient hog..the more you can lower that load,the less BGA you will have. Sand beds really are a BGA paradise.
Now,even the advanced aquarist can get BGA. I noticed that the Angelfish 600 gallon aquarium in the Amazon Spheres in Seattle...had a patch of it! Also Jacobs plants of youtube fame did a vid on a stores 6x6' plant tank and even as he gushed at the thick plant growth? There was BGA.
Stay away from sand beds,make bigger water changes,and clean the filter as often as possible. Plus a bit of Hydrogen Peroxide in small doses.


----------

